# Any update on 2012 OEM splash guards/mud flaps?



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read some old posts indicating that GM was going to modify the splash guards to fit the 2012 Cruze (non-RS). Does anyone know if that has happened?

I would really like to order OEM guards and install them myself, but some of the messages I've read indicate that the fit would be less than ideal. I live in WV, and winter will be here before long. I'd love to get guards installed before I start driving through road salt and cinders. I guess I'll go with non-GM guards if I have to, but I would prefer OEM guards if they will work and fit satisfactorily.

I have a 2012 LT1, and I've been able to successfully install fog lights and remove trucklid badging ('CRUZE' and 'LT') because of information posted here. Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum!


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I got some cheap ones from ebay from China. They fit great and cost about $20. They are the same ones Xtreme has. He posted a link to them on here somewhere. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the GM splash guards on my ECO MT. They appear small but do the job.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you personally do the install of the guards on your Eco?

I bought the OEM mudflaps for my '12 Eco, and finally went to install thm yesterday. I started with the fronts and was immediately not impressed with how the moulded shape of the guard didn't fit up with the contour of the inner fender liner. I might have been able to get the holes lined up by forcing it pretty hard, but didn't feel it should be necessary.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i just got mine in the mail off ebay, waiting to put them on... ill do a write up how to when i do the install, yes with pics.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WM.Mike said:


> Did you personally do the install of the guards on your Eco?
> 
> I bought the OEM mudflaps for my '12 Eco, and finally went to install thm yesterday. I started with the fronts and was immediately not impressed with how the moulded shape of the guard didn't fit up with the contour of the inner fender liner. I might have been able to get the holes lined up by forcing it pretty hard, but didn't feel it should be necessary.


No - I had the mud flaps and fog lamps installed prior to taking delivery. This put them under the full B2B warranty.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anybody know if theres any kind of painted splash guard available? like this from the camaro?


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bought a set off ebay for my 2012 LT cruze. Easy simple install, didn't even need a drill but had to take the back tires off for the rears. These fit good and look great. They are perfectly molded for the lips. Here is the link, hope its OK to post it. As you can see we have a lot of road salt and anti skid here in PA Mud Flaps Splash Guard 4pcs Kit Fit for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

I passed by the Chevy dealer the other day to verify the right part number for the mudflaps.

I checked out a set of flaps on a Cruze in the showroom, and they appear to be a noticeable different shape where it molds up to fender well liner. The contours on mine are much more aggressive, which won't let me line them up with the holes. These newer ones have a much "flatter" contour.

If anyone wants a picture, I'd be happy to clarify.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd say ... if you want colored, buy the mud guards and plasti-dip them the color you want them to be. Along those lines, someone else on here actually plasti-dipped his rocker panels and it looked pretty darn nice! That would also provide you some seasonal protection that could easily be removed and/or redone if so desired, plus the fact that it won't change your ground clearance!


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a little update: I got out in the garage and checked the part # of the flaps that I ordered with my car, vs. the #'s that the parts department told me the other day. They're both different, so I gather that my issue is that the dealer handed me the wrong ones.


----------



## CruzenNortheast (Feb 4, 2013)

buck95 said:


> Bought a set off ebay for my 2012 LT cruze. Easy simple install, didn't even need a drill but had to take the back tires off for the rears. These fit good and look great. They are perfectly molded for the lips. Here is the link, hope its OK to post it. As you can see we have a lot of road salt and anti skid here in PA Mud Flaps Splash Guard 4pcs Kit Fit for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


Buck, do you know if these also fit the 2013 Cruze LT? I would assume that there isn't a huge difference in wheel well design between the two but I would hate to buy them and have the flaps not fit. 

Thanks for the pics. I like the bowtie on them. Looks good.


----------

